# Nationals Rescues Available for Adoption?



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I was curious if any of the Malts that will participate in the rescue parade at Nationals will be available for adoption applications on-site. I am staying with my cousin and her fiancee here in Orlando and they have been seeking to adopt a small dog for some time. They are big on adopting and not buying as they are very aware of puppy mills! 

They absolutely looove Bibu and Kissy and Bibu and Kissy adore them...maybe it's because they always have fresh doggy bakery treats waiting for them when they arrive! :HistericalSmiley: 

On a serious note, I think they would be an amazing new family for a fluff! They have no kids a huge screened in porch and fenced yard and I think they meet all the requirements as my cousin's fiancee works only part time and she is a middle school teacher with afternoons and summers off.

I would be so happy if they would be able to adopt a rescue Malt here in Orlando! :w00t:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe the rescue Malts that will be there already have their furever family. Their rescue story is told as their owner parades them. If I am wrong, please someone correct me.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The rescue parade is for dogs that already have homes. Basically it's a show case for dogs that are saved by AMA rescue.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It is true that most of the dogs that participate in the parade already have found their forever homes. Occasionally, the AMA has showcased a dog that was still living in a foster home. But honestly, I would not be waiting for the parade. I would suggest that you talk to the AMA rescue volunteers there and see if they have any dogs currently in foster homes that might be a good match for your friends.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks! I will indeed talk to the AMA rescue volunteers at Nationals. I just had no idea of how it all works :thumbsup:


----------

